# Vienna.AT



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Gimme a few minutes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing :cheers: More please...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*11 - NATURHISTORISCHES UND KUNSTHISTORISCHES MUSEUM*

Next up: 
*Kunsthistorisches Museum* (Museum of the History of Arts/KHM) and *Naturhistorisches Museum* (Museum of Natural History/NHM)

The two (nearly) identical museums that face each other are among the biggest and most important ones of their respective kind in Europe.
Originally it was planned to connect them to the youngest part Imperial castle (Hofburg) on the other side of the Ring, but due to the financial woes, this project (known as "Kaiserforum/Imperial Forum" was never finished.)

Built: 1871-1889 (NHM) /1872-1891 (KHM)
Architect: Gottfried Semper/Karl Freiherr von Hasenauer
Style: Neo-Renaissance

KHM and the statue Maria Theresia, perhaps Austria's most popular ruler ever: 








_([email protected])_ 

NHM from KHM:








_(premshree [email protected])_

Nice christmas market between the museums each year. (Has become my personal fav in Vienna, btw.)








_(john&mel [email protected])_

Interior of KHM:








_(ch[email protected])_ 

Egyptian collection of KHM:








_(l&[email protected])_ 









_([email protected])_

The historical design of the NHM and the skeletons go together quite well: 








_([email protected])_ 

A good overview of this part of the Ring. The Parliament building in front, NHM and KHM behind, Volksgarten to the very left.








_([email protected])_


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

This (slightly dated) map should give you an idea of where we've been and where we are. A second one will follow after we finished the second half.

1 - Ringturm
2 - Börse
3 - Schottentor
4 - Votivkirche (sorry, cut off)
5 - University
6 - Mölkerbastei
7 - Burgtheater
8 - Rathaus
9 - Parlament
10 - Volksgarten
11 - NHM/KHM


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*12 - HOFBURG*


Even though it is not normally considered a "Ringstraßen building" for historical reasons (most parts of it are much older), I decided to include the *Hofburg* (Imperial Palace) in this section of the thread, just because it's handy (to our front, as we leave the museums).

The oldest wing was probably constructed in the 13th century, though it's unclear at whose order. The newest part (Neue Burg) is only as old as the Ringstraße itself. However, it remained unfinished.

In 1558:








_(wiki commons)_

Around 1900. It's obvious that a second wing to the left is missing. It's remained so ever since. The two museums at the bottom:








_(wiki commons)_

Neue Burg, as seen from Heldenplatz:








_([email protected])_









_([email protected])_

Michaeler Wing from Michaelerplatz:








_([email protected])_

View from Kohlmarkt:








_([email protected])_

Schweizer Tor/Swiss Gate:








_(jü[email protected])_

Austria's National Library. I once visited it and had the honor of unlocking the door - with a key that had been used by twelve emperors before...








_([email protected])_


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Since the Hofburg is also the official residence of Austria's Federal President, official guests of the Republic are welcomed here.

I took the following pics at the visit of the Swedish king last winter:









President Heinz Fischer and Carl Gustav:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely Pictures.

Thanks for this awesome tour :0


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*13 - BURGGARTEN*


At the back of the newest wing of the Hofburg, another urban oasis was created: the *Burggarten*. Emperor Franz was a gardener himself and planned most of it. 
In summer, the lawns are crowded with youngsters who smoke the funniest things. Me? Never... 










_([email protected])_









_([email protected])_









_([email protected])_









_([email protected])_









_([email protected])_









_([email protected])_









_([email protected])_


----------



## Reverie (Nov 23, 2007)

Love Vienna. In my top 3 of the most beautiful cities in the world.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

We proceed towards *Staatsoper* (state opera), one of the world's most renowned operas.

Built: 1861-1869
Architects: August Sicard von Sicardsburg and Eduard van der Nüll
Style: Neo-Renaissance

The site in 1863:









In 1900:

















_([email protected])_









_([email protected])_









_([email protected])_









_([email protected])_









_([email protected])_

The Opernball, Austria's no.1 society event each year:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Boba Fett22 (Nov 24, 2007)

STUNNING-


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Lovely City, I was in Vienna in 2008 and it was wonderful know more about this beautiful city, it has something special. Let me share with you some pictures of mine.


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Gabovzla (Feb 29, 2012)

Amazing pics!!! My favorite City!!!!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Jesuitenkirche, Andrea Pozzo 1 di arthistory390, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Pestsaule in the Graben di arthistory390, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

St. Stephen's Cathedral, West Facade di arthistory390, su Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pics by me


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

vienna in february 2013 071 di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

vienna in february 2013 046 di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

P2140214 di Photograflight, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

P2140207 di Photograflight, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

P2140192 di Photograflight, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

P2140182 di Photograflight, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Schönbrunn Palace di Arne C. Moe, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wien, 2. Bezirk, Art of Facades of Vienna - Castellezgasse/Obere Augartenstraße di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna, Austria di Cameron Woodworth, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna, Austria di Cameron Woodworth, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna, Austria di Cameron Woodworth, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna, Austria di Cameron Woodworth, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna, Austria di Cameron Woodworth, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna, Austria di Cameron Woodworth, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna, Austria di Cameron Woodworth, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna, Austria di Cameron Woodworth, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

vienna in march 2013 037 di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wien, Burgtheater di Quasebart, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Eingang zu Schloss Belvedere, Wien di Quasebart, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wien Michaelerkirche di Quasebart, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wien, Am Hof di Quasebart, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wien, Rathaus di Quasebart, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wien, Ankeruhr di Quasebart, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wien, Peterskirche di Quasebart, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Monument di michaelskree, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

McDaniel Budapest: a trip to Vienna di McDaniel College, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Pestsäule di Nico Kaiser, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna's highest level di gerhard.1962, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Burial place in the central cemetery in Vienna: shot 4 di x1klima, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

20130215-_D8H4738 di ilvic, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Fountain (811398) di Thomas Becker, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Belvedere Palace - Entrance di habach, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

A walk in the Hofburg di AZ-Photography99, su Flickr


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Very nice photos. The Zentralfriedhof picture with the statue is probably my favourite. Snow fits well to the cemetery...


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna di James Jiadong Wu, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna di James Jiadong Wu, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

vienna in march 2013 193 di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Viena - Nocturna di Carlink, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Piaristenkirche Maria Treu 4 di dugspr — Home for Good, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Staatsoper, Vienna Austria di renedrivers, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Technische Universität Wien di Chronovial, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Musikverein Vienna Austria di all4travel, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wien, 3. Bezirk, Salesianerinnenkirche, la chiesa dell’Ordine della Visitazione di Santa Maria, la iglesia de la Orden de la Visitación, l'église de l’Ordre de la Visitation, church of the Order of the Visitation of Holy Mary (Rennweg) di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Le "Hofpavilion" à Hietzing (Autriche) di dalbera, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Schönbrunn Palace by night di jepoirrier, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

vienna in march 2013 067 di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Faked Hollywood Nights over Vienna di onkel_wart (thomas lieser), su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna di girl_onthe_les, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna di girl_onthe_les, su Flickr


----------



## felixnh (Mar 15, 2011)

By me


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Karlskirche, Musikverein & Hotel Imperial - Canovagasse - Innere Stadt -Vienna- por Million Seven, en Flickr


Musikverein - Dumbastrasse - Innere Stadt -Vienna- por Million Seven, en Flickr


Hotel Imperial - Ringstrasse - Innere Stadt -Vienna- por Million Seven, en Flickr


Staatsoper - Ringstrasse - Innere Stadt -Vienna- (2) por Million Seven, en Flickr


Staatsoper - Ringstrasse - Innere Stadt -Vienna- por Million Seven, en Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

PALAIS KINSKY di webertho, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

20130318-_DSC3830 di Old.Baldy, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Riesenrad di nataliemarchant, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Spring in Schönbrunn di vasekk, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

vienna in march 2013 355 di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

vienna in march 2013 339 di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

DSCN0691 di edwistampa, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

St Peter's Church, Vienna 2010-08-19 12-43-29 di maxieduncan, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

museum view di imageneer, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Riesenrad (5 of 11) di Jolochito, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Riesenrad (6 of 11) di Jolochito, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Cathedral of Vienna 2010-08-19 11-53-52 di maxieduncan, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna 2010-08-19 16-35-30 di maxieduncan, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna 2010-08-19 11-39-23 di maxieduncan, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Hofburg Imperial Palace 2010-08-18 14-35-07 di maxieduncan, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Museum Quarter, Vienna 2010-08-19 10-43-46 di maxieduncan, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Schloss Schönbrunn Palace, Vienna 2010-08-18 10-38-44 di maxieduncan, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Belvedere di Frau.Marmot, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

San Carlos Borromeo di Frau.Marmot, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Palacio imperial di Frau.Marmot, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna di Frau.Marmot, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

IMG_2019 di Snowflakes82, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

IMG_1857 di Snowflakes82, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

IMG_1832 di Snowflakes82, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

IMG_1997 di Snowflakes82, su Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Town Hall Vienna - Wiener Rathaus 2 di [email protected], su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Votive Church Vienna - Votivkirche Wien di [email protected], su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Fancy street in Vienna di petrusko.rm, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

A fancy building di petrusko.rm, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Fancy building di petrusko.rm, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

1120711. Vienna, Apr-2013 di Doron Bar, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

National museum in Vienna di R.C. Hanson, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

1120715. Vienna, Apr-2013 di Doron Bar, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Ringstraßen-skyline di HaydnFotoWien, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Gloriette, Schonbrunn, Vienna di capreoara, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Parlament, Vienna di capreoara, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Parlament, Vienna di capreoara, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Hofburg, Vienna di capreoara, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Votivkirche - Votive Church - Vienna (2) di litlesam, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna 2013-108 di Bombay Sapphire, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna 2013-119 di Bombay Sapphire, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna 2013-121 di Bombay Sapphire, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wien, 7. Bezirk, Art of Facades of Vienna, Volkstheater - théâtre, teatro, theater (Neustiftgasse/Burggasse/Museumstraße) di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wien ist fantastisch!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

man made hills under nature's blue skies di onkel_wart (thomas lieser), su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna di onkel_wart (thomas lieser), su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna Garden-4 di Zeissgeist, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna Roll 3 2 di JHewlings, su Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna at Night. di fabianpimminger, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wheel di Roman_P2013, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna-Belevedere197 di donkreski, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

St-Stephan176 di donkreski, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wien, 1. Bezirk, Stephansdom, la chiesa di Santo Stefano, la Catedral de San Esteban de Viena, La Cathédrale Saint-Étienne, St. Stephen's Cathedral, Vienna, Katedra św. Szczepana w Wiedniu (gotisch) di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wien, 1. Bezirk, Art of Facades of Vienna, Am Gestade (Frühneuzeitliche Häuser) di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Stefansplatz di Aves Maria, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Street in Vienna di Aves Maria, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna - St. Stephens Cathedral - roof tiles di mel-johnson, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Street view di Aves Maria, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bronze angel di Aves Maria, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Jubiläumswarte ~ view on Vienna from a look-out in the Viennese forest di tobias142, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Ringstraßen-skyline di HaydnFotoWien, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

"Habe die Ehre" in Wien di HaydnFotoWien, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Herbsthimmel über Wien di HaydnFotoWien, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Garten Unteres Belvedere di HaydnFotoWien, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

DSCF0589 di Andrew D Farquharson, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

St. Stephen's Cathedral di Alem Penah, su Flickr


----------



## vogriphach (Dec 24, 2006)

Schonbrunn Palace by AC84









Vienna Opera House by AC84









Carriage by AC84


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

vienna in june 2013 094 di Josef Lex, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna_mar_82_0017 di Ale Berger, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna di mourning_bliss, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

_DSC0783 di full.moon.for.the.fool.man, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Stephansdom di TavFactor-Roberta Cerri, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Vienna City Hall  di TavFactor-Roberta Cerri, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

KunstHaus Wien di TavFactor-Roberta Cerri, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Rainy evening in Vienna di baaktoe, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Schloss Schönbrunn in twilight di baaktoe, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

austria - vienna di Retlaw Snellac, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

austria - vienna di Retlaw Snellac, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

austria - vienna di Retlaw Snellac, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

austria - vienna di Retlaw Snellac, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

austria - vienna di Retlaw Snellac, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

austria - vienna di Retlaw Snellac, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

austria - vienna di Retlaw Snellac, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

austria - vienna di Retlaw Snellac, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

DSC_2368.jpg di generatorrr, su Flickr


----------

